# Daughter's first project



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2005)

Hi all

As you might remember I am trying to get my (now) 11 year old daughter intertested in this great hobby :wink: 

Well....

Thanks to GillD and a link she posted ages ago we have success!!!

Hannah (for it is she) marked out all wood with pencil, rule and square, set fence and pushed pieces through bandsaw with a push stick, cut angles with my powered mitre saw and glued and sanded the resulting box using my ROS!!. Ohh, she finished it with 3 coats of weatherproof polyeurothane too :lol: 

All closely supervised of course, but 90% her work!!

At the end I got a big 'thanks dad that was great fun' and an even bigger hug :lol: 

Cheers

Tony (chuffed father)


----------



## Vormulac (6 Jan 2005)

Congratulate Hannah on a job very well done! 

You must be very proud, Tony. Hope she keeps it up.

V.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (6 Jan 2005)

Well done Hannah.


----------



## Adam (6 Jan 2005)

Well done Hannah! 8) How about a bat box next? :lol: 

Adam


----------



## Signal (6 Jan 2005)

Nice one hannah, just dont let your dad talk you into making any jgs :lol: 

Signal

who is still trying to get his two into the workshop but they are more interested in polly poxets and barbies GRRRRR


----------



## Waka (6 Jan 2005)

Hannah

Well done, you'll soon be overtaking your Dad


----------



## dedee (6 Jan 2005)

Well done to Hannah and Tony.

Bird boxes are always fun to make and a welcome addition to any garden.

Andy


----------



## Gill (6 Jan 2005)

Well done, Tony and Hannah. The bird box looks great .

Signal, have you thought of suggesting that your daughters might like to make some furniture for their dolls? Or possibly cut out cartoon characters which they can paint?

Gill (who's still in shock at the thought of having made a useful contribution to this forum)


----------



## norman (6 Jan 2005)

Tony and Hannah. The bird box great job. Well done!!
Norman


----------



## DaveL (6 Jan 2005)

Hannah,

Good box, now you have to find a spot to fix it up.  

Lots of fun watching the new owners using it to be had in the spring.


----------



## Bean (6 Jan 2005)

Well done Hannah   

How many Jigs has your dad talked you into making :wink: 


Bean


----------



## Chris Knight (6 Jan 2005)

Tony,

It is a great feeling isn't it? I get the same from my grandchildren when they do something in the workshop.


----------



## Hans (6 Jan 2005)

Good job Hannah,

I wonder what birds will be using the box, is it meant for sparrows or ****?

Hans


----------



## Neil (6 Jan 2005)

Well done Hannah!

There is some advice on where to site your birdbox on the BBC website here - hope it is useful  

Neil


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2005)

Hannah,

That looks wonderful!

When I started setting up my workshop a couple of years ago, my first project was a couple of bird boxes. (And I was only 40 years older than you)

A couple more useful links are:

http://www.rspb.org.uk/ 
and
http://www.beautifulbritain.co.uk/webcam.html

The second site has a birdbox with a webcam in it.

Howard


----------



## Alf (6 Jan 2005)

Brill! Great job, Hannah, and well done, Tony, for surviving the nervous tension...



Wish my nephews weren't so blessed with 10 left thumbs.





Cheers, Alf

Looking forward to Hannah's first jig...


----------



## frank (6 Jan 2005)

well done hannah thats a posh bird box . is it true that you make all the drawings of jigs for your dad to make .


----------



## cd (6 Jan 2005)

Well done Hannah and Tony, 
Whats next ?
I've just finished a birdtable with the help of my 4yr old daughter, I build and she enjoys the sanding and painting.
Her Mums not to keen on the mess though  

cd


----------



## DaveL (6 Jan 2005)

cd":2xgqzhx3 said:


> Her Mums not to keen on the mess though



But thats the best bit.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2005)

Thank you for the kind comments and no, dad hasn't talked me into making any jigs yet but we did make something to hold the dust extrator on the big drill tonight  

The box is for blue **** and great **** and we will fix it up when it stops raining all the time  

I want to make a pretty box for my jewellery and beads and stuff next time  

From Hannah


----------



## tim (6 Jan 2005)

Hannah,

Well done - it looks fantastic - just a big shame that it seems to be raining all the time. Get your dad to get his wellies on and get it out there to keep the birds dry.

Brilliant work - you should be really proud!

Cheers

Tim

PS the thing holding the dust extractor onto the drill is a very close cousin of a jig (Tony - youv'e been spotted :wink: )


----------



## Adam (9 Jan 2005)

Hannah/Tony, 

I've just taken ownership of an allottment, and it's got a nice tree at one end. My garden is completely lacking in birds, due to lack of trees/hedge, seagulls, and thousands of cats :twisted: that I decided a birdbox on the allottment would be the only safe place to put one. Your post inspired me! Here's two I made! (No finish on them yet, and I'll put some felt over the roof - and not quite to the standard in your post but I hope those birds won't mind!)







Adam[/img]


----------

